# Satellite Connection Already Installed



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we had a peep install our satellite connection on the Outback and he made one hook up for living room and a separate for the bedroom so we could have 2 tvs and tuners for separate viewing.

New trailer already wired but I beleive the hookup will allow both tv to watch same channel on same tuner...am I correct? do I need to have separate independant hook up for second tv to watch different channels?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

You should be able to view different channels on each TV.

I don't have a satellite, but I do use my antenna and hook-up to cable at sites that provide it. In these situations I can watch one channel in the bedroom while my wife can watch Oprah in the living room.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The external satellite input goes to only one jack where the primary television is located. The roof antenna and cable input go through the signal booster and splitters to feed the other coax outlets. You would need a satellite feed and receiver at each location to watch different programs, or you could use a diplexer/multiplexer at the primary location to send the same program to different televisions (regular splitters won't work).


----------

